
The Return of the Capital Intensive Startup - wheels
http://continuations.com/post/34757870523/the-return-of-the-capital-intensive-startup
======
IsaacL
"What should one do about this as a startup and as an investor in startups?"

Surely this only matters if you're in an area where people are spending lots
of money. There are plenty of areas where they aren't.

Even in such an area, the bootstrapped startup might beat the funded startup.
How? Same way the hungry wolf beats well-fed wolf: determination and
discipline.

